# Piedmont Lake



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Plan on heading out to Piedmont Lake for the weekend for the first time. I intend on doing some catfishing but will probably fish for a few other species as well and any information on the lake would be great. I have a tent but I heard that there were a lot of restrictions on camping at the lake. Any info. on tactics, location, bait shops, camping, etc. would help a lot. Thanks


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

there is a campground @ the marina. they sell bait there also (i think).i have never catfished. saugeye, musky, crappie and bass are all represented well in the lake.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

father in law and i went there on monday and tuesday and we both caught a musky without even trying. just trollin various plugs such as rapalas and the such. mine was 34-36 inches and his was over 40 inches and easily over 25-30 lbs. only a couple saugeye and couple cats and couple crappie. the musky dudes were totally jealous.


----------



## billybob2 (Jun 24, 2011)

such a beautiful lake


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

will be out there this weekend as well, muskie and saugeye fishing . there is a bait shop by the marina i think , its on the opposite side of the street as the entrance to the marina


----------



## PartyCove (Feb 26, 2010)

The marina does sell bait just be aware of their hours. The other bait shop is just off of Rt. 800, south of marina road. The campground is decent and has respectable showers. I know last year they were cracking down on where houseboats could pull up to shore and spend the night so I would assume they would do the same for tents. Seems like the Rangers have frequented the lake much more than in the past. As far as fishing goes cant help much, as I have only been out twice, but from the time I have spent at the docks it sounds like fishing has been a little slow. Just what I am told though  Good luck.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I was there two weekends ago. The saugeye fishing was ok. I only caught two keepers over 16". Small ones were hitting good. Fish in 8-11ft of water near weeds and deeper water with a 1/16th ounce jig with a white twister tail tipped with a night crawler. Try and get snagged in the weeds and keep it on the bottom.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Piedmont, my all time favorite lake!! Plenty of good fish and lots of awesome scenery and nature at it's best.


----------

